# Molly got a haircut today!



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly's haircut only lasted a month and half this time! Seems like her hair grows so fast. Got it cut shorter this time The first pic is her before and then a few afters....she smells pretty


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Love it - she can see in the after pic!
She is a truly scrummy little lamb
I do love the before pic though.... Just had ruby and Ralph done, ruby was like Molly and couldn't see - 2 days later she can't see again!! X


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Ha! Tracey I know she looked like she had no eyes  I do like her head curls when it's longer though


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Me too, but I'm sure they are happier shorter & it is easier.... X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

You can see her eyes now!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yay Molly can see!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> You can see her eyes now!!!





RuthMill said:


> Yay Molly can see!


She sure can I think they put fertilizer on her to make her hair grow faster It was only a month and a half since her last one...Normally she can go longer??


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Molly is as beautiful as ever!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Got to love the little lambs spotted legs.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

She is beautiful in the before and after pics. But in the after ones those legs are amazing


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I feel like an alien....I think that is what she is saying


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly will be off to camp AmandaB again... They are amazing we have decided to move to Nova Scotia....She will be at the super camp from September 21-29th...she will be so happy! Not sure how she will love country life when we move... Will miss her groomer for sure! Lots of changes in store for all of us


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow!! That sure was a good holiday if your going back for good!!
Going back to your roots 
I don't blame you - it looked fabulous, and a diet of lobster sounds like heaven !!
Keep me updated in the new home search xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Fantastic!
Lovely lovely Molly legs and wow oh wow! You brave and wonderful people - stepping out of the rut and off on a new adventure!
Molly will have a blast and soon she'll be charging in from the wild outdoors covered in sticky seeds and plastered in mud, lucky little dog!
I hope your new home has a guest room, I feel there will be a queue of people wanting to visit


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I love Molly  she looks fab before and after her groom but I love being able to see her pretty eyes 

How exciting on your new adventure 

Your Molly always reminds me of mine so much with her expressions


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Wow! That's exciting news. Best of luck in the house hunt. Keep us posted.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Yippee!  That is fantastic and exciting news. Everything about Nova Scotia will suit you guys better. The nature, the pace, the friendly people, the walks, the cost of living... and best of all, little Molly will adore it!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I think Molly is going to love it!! we will need pics of Molly in the sea!! 
I think you guys are going to love it!


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Ah love the cut, looking fab in her bandana too! I want one like that! Good luck with the house eek! X

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

How exciting about the move for you all and I am sure Molly will love it, going to be a brilliant adventure and she even gets a holiday with her bestie Cricket on top


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks for all the lovely comments I'm wondering how Miss city Molly will adjust to the country life?? I bet all the country dude dogs will be after her It will be fun to see her run in the sand for the first time....beautiful beaches down there


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Fabulous photo. Molly will LOVE country life. So will you guys.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Fabulous news! I must hunt down your holiday pics, I've missed a lot lately. Beautiful Miss Mollster, always gorgeous


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Fabulous photo. Molly will LOVE country life. So will you guys.


I'm sure she will love running on the beautiful beaches down there


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

WOW! Big decision! Congratulations!! Molly's eyes look like brilliant marbles!! So beautiful!!


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Oh wow-wee, what a big change! So very exciting and I'm sure Molly will love it.

Love the Molly photos. Poppy's hair grows very fast too. We're trying to get her to six weeks at the moment, but she is fast resembling a little bear.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow! Fab news, I wish I was moving to Nova Scotia! Molly will be in heaven there for sure!


----------

